# Moving to new larger shop



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

We at GOOSE CHICKEN'S garage have out grown our original shop. 









We now have found it necessary to build a larger shop to work out of. We have borrowed a design sent in to us from another shop.









While this new shop is more than 4 times the size of the old shop were not sure we will actually get more work done.









Maybe just end up with more styrene scrap laying about.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks like a plan. cannot wait for updates!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great start & good planning, looking forward to updates. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new shop!!! You can't ever have enough room!!! RM


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Sizing up as to where to build the office, customer waiting area, crapper and paint booth.









Hmmm 3 cars on stand by waiting for payment before work continues. One in the wash bay, one going into the paint booth and one just coming in the door.









Looks large enough at first. Then the it's to small moment and the paint booth gets kicked outside as a add on.









Oh crap where do I put the tools/parts/ and the paint mixing rack?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No windows in the crapper, please!! 

Welcome to Goosechicken's Garage!!! We'll paint your car any color, as long as it's white!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

What about the showroom? LOL. Looking good. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

with the paint booth being added outside already, there is no reason to NOT have a few other "expansions" as always happens to busy shops and maybe even some storage shed/out buildings.
just thinkin out loud here! y'know


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like that doodeling, reminds me of Bob...the Nebraska doodeler...zilla...
Plan your work, work you plan my buddy use to say... 
Seems my plans always get changed...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like that doodeling, reminds me of Bob...the Nebraska doodeler...zilla...
> Plan your work, work you plan my buddy use to say...
> Seems my plans always get changed...RM


I'm really liking what you have doodled up so far for GOOSE CHICKEN'S garage!!

Bob...the doodeler...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

ctsvowner said:


>


Hey, I've been inside that shop!!! Lots of cool stuff in there...RM


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

WOW! That does look familiar. I just can't place it.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I noticed this when it first came up. I was waiting to see if anyone else recognized it. I've been checking this thread daily. For those that may not know, this is the shed my wife & I had built in 2001 so I would have a place to put my slot car collection and tracks. I have 6 functional tracks right now. This summer I"m going to work on my Aurora tub track so I'll have 7 going. 
--fcb


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

As it turns out we still need to build cars to pay the bills. 









This sweet Malibu was the first one finished in the new shop.











The first car fresh from the booth lets us know we need to hire a better painter









The Wagon sports a 4 gear chassis and was purchased at the Parsippany show in Nov 2012


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

They are looking good but the painting may turn out better with a roof on the shop.LOL. It's cold here in the Northeast. :wave:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You got that right!!! It's COLD UP HERE!!! Supposed to dip down into the single digits tonight! Don't be so hard on the paint goose! Macro is our own worse enemy! That panel wagon really looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I agree the Malibu looks terrible, better send it to me!








Or here use mine as a reference. :thumbsup: Just kidding.They both look good!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad to see the shop busy!!! Liking the blue Chevelle, believe that was a Johnny Lightning casting. Really liking that shortened Chevelle wagon!!! I need to show that to the boys...RM


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

... can you please tell what motorcycles are parking
around your shop? 


Kind regards
Ebi


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Ebi, I bought the motorcycles a few years ago while at Autoworld's Lightning Fest. I still had the brochure from when I got them. Snapped a picture of them for you and included the brochure. Doe's anyone know if they are still making these?

Note please rotate your monitor, I tried for ten minutes to rotate the picture on Photobucket but failed.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Lil Motorcycles (off topic)*



ebi said:


> ... can you please tell what motorcycles are parking
> around your shop?
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the one just mentioned, if you want 1/64 scale Harleys ? Hallmark made Mini- Keepsake X-mas ornaments for like the last 15 years(dif one each year), but this year was the Last year they say they'll be produced. Some Hallmark stores had leftovers after X-mas, and greatly reduced them, as they originally sold for $7.95 EACH ! They are really nice tho, and you can easily remove the hanging eyelet. FYI- I have everyone they produced, this years was a Racing model- the 1972 XRTT 750 Road Racer.
PS- check on ebay, you can probably still find every years model....


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

I couldn't find mini-motorsonline, but i could see the
Hallmark Harleys, very nice bikes!

I love this little 2 wheelers








I like this shop. Not yet open but time
to answer offtopic questions from sightseeing
foreigners...
Thanks a lot! :wave:

Ebi


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Love your Malibu and Wagon slot car builds Man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I remember drinking a few beers and helping my Buddy paint up a Gold and Metalic Brown 2 tone 1/1 Malibu, like this one, back in my younger days.

After the Phssssssst-ing was done we headed to the back of the shop to play some pool. Those were the days.

Great little bikes you guys all have too....Far Out...Vroooom, vRoooom!!

Bob...now you just need a ho scale pool table...zilla


----------

